# Check out this store!



## happyhobbyist (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to go to this store all the time when I was younger. http://www.hobbymasters.com 

I revisited it recently only to find it was bigger and better than before.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

thanks for sharing this, nice store


----------



## pilotman (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like Christmas, nice storefront mural.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## happyhobbyist (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, the mural is really cool. There are some actual working lights on it too..the car, the R/R crossing and the train. Before they had the mural the storefront was a boring brown. I also remember the store being only one floor rather than the two it is now.


----------

